# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Em hỏi cách xuất code cho máy đột lỗ dùng mach3

## duyvinh101

Các bác cho em hỏi phần mềnaofcos thể xuất code cho máy đột lỗ dùng mnach3 không ạ/?
Em ko thạo vụ xuất code ạ

----------

